# Which Villager shares your Birthday?



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

Which villager shares your Birthday?
Are you happy about it?
If you lived in the world of Animal Crossing, would you celebrate with them?

I'm sorry if an animal doesn't share your Birthday </3


----------



## treetops (Jun 13, 2016)

I share my birthday with Annabelle, which is on February 16th.

Annabelle is my least favourite anteater, but that doesn't mean that I dislike her. I  actually would love to celebrate her birthday with her if I lived in the world of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 13, 2016)

I share my birthday with Rod, August 14th

I mean i don't like the mice villagers or jock personality's, but Rod looks like a fun dude to hang out with.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 13, 2016)

I had to look up who shared my birthday because I was somewhat certain that no villager has a birthday on January 10th... but I was proved wrong by finding out that my birthday is shared with Papi. I don't even know who Papi is (so I must've been living under a huge rock away from Animal Crossing). The wiki says his goal is to be a cartoonist, I like him.


----------



## korumi (Jun 13, 2016)

I share a birthday with Jitters, which is by far the creepiest villager I think I've ever seen. If he threw a birthday party and invited me _I'd_ be the one moving out lol


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 13, 2016)

Frobert.

I could scream and kick puppies.


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

some of these responses are making me laugh XD (thanks for responding guys~!)
I envy anyone who likes the villager they share a birthday with!
I share my birthday with Wart Jr... my least favourite frog, plus hes a cranky villager, I know there are some great cranky villagers out there but as much as I love them I personally wouldn't want to spend my birthday with a cranky villager


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 13, 2016)

Frogs are the worst.

For fun, my older brother shares his with Opal. My mother shares hers with Bones and my dad shares his with Portia.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 13, 2016)

I share my birthday with Clyde the lazy horse, who I once had as a villager in ACCF. I would like to celebrate with him.

I also share a birthday with Don Resetti, I think.


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

MorningStar said:


> Frogs are the worst.
> 
> For fun, my older brother shares his with Opal. My mother shares hers with Bones and my dad shares his with Portia.



I'd consider you're mom and dad quite lucky then :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I share my birthday with Clyde the lazy horse, who I once had as a villager in ACCF. I would like to celebrate with him.
> 
> I also share a birthday with Don Resetti, I think.



I didn't know the characters who weren't villagers had Birthdays, that's quite interesting


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 14, 2016)

I share a birthday with Rudy quq
I'm not too fond of them, but he is quite cute, 
I guess. ovo 
Pfft, I probably would celebrate with him,
given the chance. But eh, cats aren't my 
thing.


----------



## Diancie (Jun 14, 2016)

Gabi. what a cutie.


----------



## Penellope (Jun 15, 2016)

February 21st, apparently I share a birthday with the Penguin Puck. Ehhh he's not awful kinda cute in a weird way idk


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 15, 2016)

I share my bday with no one 
January 16th is just for me apparently


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 16, 2016)

I had to look this one up because I genuinely didn't even think about the game having anywhere near enough characters to almost fill the calendar, but according to the wiki, I share a birthday with both Rodney the smug hamster and Sahara the camel. I didn't know nonvillagers had recognized birthdays. You learn something new everyday.

Turns out my mom shares one with Katie, so theres that.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 16, 2016)

Sprinkle 

Nope!, Don't like it at all.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2016)

last time i checked i share a birthday with Mathilda, she's alright i guess.


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 21, 2016)

Truffles


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 22, 2016)

Rhonda-January 24th.
She's okay I guess but if I was in the animal crossing world I would celebrate with her! Everyone deserves a happy celebration on their day of birth!


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 23, 2016)

I share a birthday with Daisy.
That's cute.


----------



## Addykins (Jun 24, 2016)

I share my birthday with Merry. I think she's cute, I love the cat villagers.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

Cobb.

What a glock.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]i share my birthday with willow on november 26. while i don't plan to have her in my town, i definitely really like her! i love all of the sheep villagers <3[/sub]


----------



## Crona (Jun 27, 2016)

i share a birthday with chow, which is on july 22nd. he's kinda cute but weird at the same time. the first thing that comes to mind when i see him is panda express lmao


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 27, 2016)

acaddict1 said:


> I share my bday with no one
> January 16th is just for me apparently



We have the same birthday x3


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 27, 2016)

I share my birthday (May 26th) with Bruce. I initially wrote him off as an angry, disagreeable villager in Sycamore, but he later became my closest friend. Also his saying, "Nobody's perfect" is just what I need. I am an eternal perfectionist.

I'd love to attend his birthday party. That look on his face just screams "i'm going to have the coolest birthday ever" lol


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 27, 2016)

I swear I see this thread every other week, but Sterling (December 11th)


----------



## Shawna (Jun 29, 2016)

Alfonso, June 9th.


----------



## mchllgrdnr (Jul 3, 2016)

I share mine with Gayle! May 17~


----------

